# Roll on winter



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

We had an amazing summer, but I'm loving seeing Morris play with the leaves that are falling, and I can't wait to see his reaction to all the snow that falls in Sheffield.

Also, he's discovered a new hobby...


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Yeah Dharma seems to chase the leaves when they blow in the wind. It is so funny because it startles her and she jumps. These were lots of little leaves scattered on the sidewalk. First snow could be really interesting.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I hate the dark days of winter  but Darcy loves all the snow, she eats it as she runs by,and for some strange reason she loves snow thrown at her...she goes crazy for it....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We love thinking of snow in the summer, also... in February, it's a little too real :-\


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Snow? Winter? What's that? It was 90 degrees fahrenheit here today.


----------

